# Paph. sanderianum



## tcw (Nov 5, 2012)

DS2.9cm pouch width 2.9cm PT 1.6 X 75 buy from a friend.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow - awesome !!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 5, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice wide and flat dorsal! Great color as well.


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2012)

nice color and huge dorsal!


----------



## Paul (Nov 5, 2012)

this one is just fantastic, close to perfection to me!! excellent choice :drool:


----------



## tcw (Nov 5, 2012)

Paul said:


> this one is just fantastic, close to perfection to me!! excellent choice :drool:



Thank you for the compliment,I really love it!


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 5, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous! I shall hopefully have one like this in a decade - I have got a seedling of it on the way to me....


----------



## tcw (Nov 5, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Absolutely fabulous! I shall hopefully have one like this in a decade - I have got a seedling of it on the way to me....



Until now could not find another one ideal Paph. sanderianum .Sorry to make you disappointed.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 5, 2012)

Great color and shape! How long did it take for the buds to bloom?


----------



## tcw (Nov 5, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> Great color and shape! How long did it take for the buds to bloom?



It depends! Required more than a month.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice Jerry, Is this from Yang Ji?


----------



## tcw (Nov 5, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Very nice Jerry, Is this from Yang Ji?



NO!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok, very nice plant though. You are very lucky to have it. Still waiting for mine to bloom.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Nov 5, 2012)

Paph. sanderianum must be pretty cheap and grow like weed in Taiwan. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Nov 5, 2012)

This is a very clone of sanderianum.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

Beautiful! And four flowers!


----------



## tcw (Nov 5, 2012)

wonderlen3000 said:


> Paph. sanderianum must be pretty cheap and grow like weed in Taiwan. :drool::drool::drool:



This is not cheap for me.:drool::drool:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 5, 2012)

It looks like the dorsal is spread flat, or rather it is flatter than most. My sanderianum dorsals are always boat shaped, so they look more narrow than they are, and they are normally not very wide. 

What is the width? Because the dorsal does look nice and wide.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 5, 2012)

Fabulous!!!  Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## emydura (Nov 5, 2012)

Amazing clone in every respect. You are very lucky to have it.


----------



## cattmad (Nov 5, 2012)

simply outstanding


----------



## Martin (Nov 5, 2012)

great sand!


----------



## tcw (Nov 5, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> It looks like the dorsal is spread flat, or rather it is flatter than most. My sanderianum dorsals are always boat shaped, so they look more narrow than they are, and they are normally not very wide.
> 
> What is the width? Because the dorsal does look nice and wide.



DS2.9cm


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 5, 2012)

DS 2.9!! Is very wide for a sanderianum. I am not an expert on measurments, but I believe 1.5 is average, 2 is pretty good but 2.9 is pretty impressive. Great sanderianum! The petals look wide too and nice rich color. You must be pleased. The leaves look very healthy green. How often do you fertilize? Alot or very little? How many years have you been growing this plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## tcw (Nov 5, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> DS 2.9!! Is very wide for a sanderianum. I am not an expert on measurments, but I believe 1.5 is average, 2 is pretty good but 2.9 is pretty impressive. Great sanderianum! The petals look wide too and nice rich color. You must be pleased. The leaves look very healthy green. How often do you fertilize? Alot or very little? How many years have you been growing this plant?



Infrequent fertilization! It had planted more than 10 years.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

Is this its first time blooming or has it flowered before for you or others?


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish I had friends that would offer me a flowering sized sandy!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 6, 2012)

2.9 cm. That is wide. very nice, and a new standard has been set!


----------



## labskaus (Nov 6, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## polyantha (Nov 6, 2012)

Everything on this plant looks bigger than normal. From leaf to dorsal. Perhaps tetraploid (4n)? Anyone knows a 4n sandie?


----------



## tcw (Nov 6, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Is this its first time blooming or has it flowered before for you or others?



It is not first blooming.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 6, 2012)

Excellent clone!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Fabrice (Nov 6, 2012)

WOnderful but I agree, everything is bigger than normal and more colored.

When I saw this fantastic bloom, I thought immediatly that it could be for example Michael Koopowitz x sanderianum.

Of course, it's just a feeling. I don't tell this plant is an hybrid.
What is sure, I would like to have this plant in my collection.!!!


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2012)

tcw said:


> Infrequent fertilization! It had planted more than 10 years.



Excellent blooms and plant.:clap::clap:

Can you be more explicit on frenquency and method of fert?

What is the leaf span of this plant?


----------



## GuRu (Nov 6, 2012)

Lovely sandie - what a feast for the eyes !


----------



## Clark (Nov 6, 2012)

Petalmania!!!!!


----------



## quaker (Nov 6, 2012)

Love it, love it, love it-----want it, want it---------well done and congrats having such a beautiful plant.

Ed


----------



## tcw (Nov 6, 2012)

Rick said:


> Excellent blooms and plant.:clap::clap:
> 
> Can you be more explicit on frenquency and method of fert?
> 
> What is the leaf span of this plant?



I use U.S. imports of long-acting fertilizer about once a year.
Two leaves span about 80cm.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 7, 2012)

tcw said:


> I use U.S. imports of long-acting fertilizer about once a year.
> Two leaves span about 80cm.



Was it called Nutricote or Osmocote? Slow release fertilizer?


----------



## tcw (Nov 7, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Was it called Nutricote or Osmocote? Slow release fertilizer?



Magamp slow release fertilizer.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Jerry, I see more and more people putting some sort of slow release fertilizers on their multiflorals. Do you put some on your rothschildianum as well?


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW :drool::drool:, the nicest sanderianum I have ever seen!

Robert


----------



## emydura (Nov 7, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Thanks Jerry, I see more and more people putting some sort of slow release fertilizers on their multiflorals. Do you put some on your rothschildianum as well?



I use the MAGAMP 'easyfeeder' (which clicks onto my hose) everytime I water. The multi's love it. My roths in particular have taken off and are now growing beautifully. I personally highly recommend MAGAMP.

http://www.jpr.net.au/easyfeeder.htm


----------



## tcw (Nov 7, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Thanks Jerry, I see more and more people putting some sort of slow release fertilizers on their multiflorals. Do you put some on your rothschildianum as well?



Yes!


----------



## Roth (Nov 7, 2012)

tcw said:


> Magamp slow release fertilizer.



Mag amp is all ammonia nitrogen, and on top of that plant there are some ureafoam sticks too ( pure urea) called Jobe's plant spikes (they are at the base of the growth on the photo), so far that plant does not get any nitrate at all, and it looks not too sick...


----------

